# $$$-Tortoise -$$$



## tortoise Inc (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone
What are tortoise worth where you live.... ?

Here in New Zealand you can only by torty direct from the breeder at one year old.
Hermann's cost $900 - $1000 NZD ($750 - $850 US) for a one year old.
Older Hermann's 3 to 4 years are very rear to find and cost $3,5oo + ($3,00 US)
Greek Spur's are about $100 NZD cheaper if you can find them.

Prices are for one torty
Two or three years before the recession hit they were worth twice those amounts in NZ.

I'm interested to know what the different breeds are worth where you live.
Please share if you are happy to disclose.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 28, 2014)

FYI...dogs come in breeds, tortoises come in species...Sulcata here are a dime a dozen, like feral cats. I paid $60 for an adult Hermanni. Most of mine I got for free...it's easy to 'rescue' here. Most pet stores here have tortoises. They are easy to find. I love turtles and tortoises, but I sure wouldn't pay NZ prices for one...
I guess Aldrabran tortoises are costly. I saw $5000 for an adult female. I'd rather spend that money to get my car painted...


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 28, 2014)

Get your car painted like a Aldabra??

Russian tortoise in the pet store are about $129~149. (4 inches at least)
Hermanns Hatchling on the internet are about $65~100 each.
Sulcata are between $65~95 each. (A dime a dozen only for Maggie).
Leopard babies are from $125~150 (GPB), $300~350 for (GPP).
Radiated Tortoise are from $900~what ever people will pay...
And other member may have more information.


----------



## taza (Apr 28, 2014)

In Canada
Hermanns are $350 to 400.00
Sulcata are $250.00 to 300.00
Leopards are 350.00
These prices are from breeders. Its *double* that in pet stores.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 28, 2014)

I may never own a radiated until my kids are grown due to their prices. 
Or unless I go back to work LOL.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 28, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I may never own a radiated until my kids are grown due to their prices.
> Or unless I go back to work LOL.



That is why I will not or cannot retire till age of 75 or +. 

All the 401K are been cashed out to buy Radiated Tortoise....LOL.


----------



## Elohi (Apr 28, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> That is why I will not or cannot retire till age of 75 or +.
> 
> All the 401K are been cashed out to buy Radiated Tortoise....LOL.



Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 28, 2014)

In India only Indian Star Tortoises (Geochelone elegans) are available 
and one can get a hatchling-yearling for as low as $33 (USD)


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 28, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> In India only Indian Star Tortoises (Geochelone elegans) are available
> and one can get a hatchling-yearling for as low as $33 (USD)



Send couple dozen to me PLEASE...........$33 only!!


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 28, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Send couple dozen to me PLEASE...........$33 only!!


the villagers living near or in the habitat of the star tortoises are so desperate for money that they simply catch these creatures and sell them even for that money.... unfortunately the low price leads the star tortoises to homes where people only keep them because tortoises are lucky and they only feed cucumber and tomato as these are cheaply available... and those people acquiring the stars don't even have the resources for researching on the internet and some of those who have are simply ignorant and lazy....


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 28, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> the villagers living near or in the habitat of the star tortoises are so desperate for money that they simply catch these creatures and sell them even for that money.... unfortunately the low price leads the star tortoises to homes where people only keep them because tortoises are lucky and they only feed cucumber and tomato as these are cheaply available... and those people acquiring the stars don't even have the resources for researching on the internet and some of those who have are simply ignorant and lazy....



Likewise in China. People living in the countryside always looking for wild animal to catch and sale to substitute some income. The pollution also totally destroy the habitats in China. The Chinese GOV are not helping also, It seems like China also a member of the En-dangerous species protection something but the wildlife animal law are just a joke and how they enforced even a bigger joke. 

I'm with you man, I'm glad US somewhat have some laws that do make sense but also have lots law are not. The greed of the human cause this world to improve but also destroy our mother-earth to a point of no return. 

May God have Mercy on is...


----------



## glaerey (Apr 28, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> the villagers living near or in the habitat of the star tortoises are so desperate for money that they simply catch these creatures and sell them even for that money.... unfortunately the low price leads the star tortoises to homes where people only keep them because tortoises are lucky and they only feed cucumber and tomato as these are cheaply available... and those people acquiring the stars don't even have the resources for researching on the internet and some of those who have are simply ignorant and lazy....


I was told that Indians consider tortoises unlucky and evil. They will burn them alive if they encounter any.


----------



## tortoise Inc (Apr 29, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Get your car painted like a Aldabra??
> 
> Russian tortoise in the pet store are about $129~149. (4 inches at least)
> Hermanns Hatchling on the internet are about $65~100 each.
> ...


Wow I would happily pay $900 for a Radiated Tortoise or a Leopard for that matter.
The price of these Torty's are incredibly cheap, sigh!
I can only live in hope or move to the USA.


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 29, 2014)

glaerey said:


> I was told that Indians consider tortoises unlucky and evil. They will burn them alive if they encounter any.


you heard the wrong info mate..... tortoises are considered lucky in Feng shui and Indian Vastu Shastra


----------



## juli11 (Apr 29, 2014)

In Germany you get hermanni hatchlings for 25€
The other Mediterranean tortoise are between 40-60€.
Sulcata a for 40€
Paradalis for 70€.


----------



## tortoise Inc (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow


juli11 said:


> In Germany you get hermanni hatchlings for 25€
> The other Mediterranean tortoise are between 40-60€.
> Sulcata a for 40€
> Paradalis for 70€.


Wow.... they are really reasonably priced. I think a euro is about two and a half times the New Zealand dollar, that's pretty good.


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 30, 2014)

1 Euro=1.61 NZD so about 40 NZD is 25 Euros.
Germany is much further ahead than most countries in captive breeding, which is why those tortoises are available so cheap.


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 30, 2014)

Regarding here, our tortoises are rarely sold below 3 months. Most from breeders are put on the market at 6-12 months. So bare that in mind with the prices. Adults vary a lot here, but aren't as much as US prices. Roughly(breeder/private price, then pet shop price):
Russians-£60-100, £40-130, adults often available for adoption don't find homes if they are male
Hermanni-not THH-, marginata and common Graeca subspecies-£80-100, £100-140, adults often up for adoption, usually find homes
Red Foots and Leopards(not much differentiation here between the subspecies)- £90-120, £100-150, smooth adults kept or expensive, a few pyramided ones up for adoption
Western Hingebacks-£100-150, £60-100
Sulcatas-£100-150, £120-180, adults often up for adoption
Yellow Foots- £100-300, £175-400
THH and rare graeca subspecies- £150-250, £200-350, expensive for breeding pairs
Stars-£175-300, £250-500
Pancakes-£200-300, £200-350
Radiata-£600-2000, rarely in shops

Rough currency conversion rates to 1£:
NZD 1.96
CAD 1.85
USD 1.69
EUR 1.22


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hay guys why are you leaving out the Egyptions torts ? Give my kind a break 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## FLINTUS (Apr 30, 2014)

Very few yearlings here of them. Most in the UK come from Germany.


----------



## TortyTom (May 2, 2014)

Here in Texas, I see Sulcatas from $60 to $100 and today at a local pet shop they had 5'' Red Foots for $145


----------



## JWiediyanto (May 4, 2014)

Indian star-30 dollars 
Sulcata - 100 dollars
Pardalis - 70 dollars
Hermann - 300 dollars 
Radiata - 500 dollars


----------



## Rural (May 4, 2014)

Damn, I would NEVER pay 1000$ for Hermann's..

A Russian is about 200$ to 300$ for an adult.
A Greek is 300$ to 350$ for an adult.
Red Foots are around 400$ for an medium sized one.
Sulcatas are about 1000$ for a decent sized one.
Star Tortoises are 480$ for a hatchling and I've seen pricetags of up to 6000$ for an adult.
Hingeback's (all kinds pretty much) are about 200$ for an adult.
And the very few box turtles we have go for about 150$, but I've only seen Eastern's, and I've only seen them once.


----------



## FLINTUS (May 4, 2014)

@ChrisKTaylor , you have kinixys erosa in Denmark which are commonly available? I would be very interested if I could get some female adults for the equivalent of $200. There are only a few in the UK, and not many advertised even in Germany.


----------



## tortoise Inc (May 4, 2014)

ChrisKTaylor said:


> God damn, I would NEVER pay 1000$ for Hermann's..



Yip I know it's a sad day when there are so few Hermann's in the country you have to pay for the 'privilege' of owning one.
At least they were a year old, cant get hatchlings here, probably because they are worth so much to sell at one year of age.

Wendy


----------



## tortoise Inc (May 4, 2014)

JWiediyanto said:


> Indian star-30 dollars
> Sulcata - 100 dollars
> Pardalis - 70 dollars
> Hermann - 300 dollars
> Radiata - 500 dollars



What country/state are you in, the prices are quite reasonable, Stars $30 wow I want!


----------



## Elohi (May 5, 2014)

I don't even know what I'd do if I could get a star for $30. Oh yes I do, I'd buy it without a second thought LOL. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 5, 2014)

At 30.00 each I would buy 10 haha 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Rural (May 6, 2014)

FLINTUS said:


> @ChrisKTaylor , you have kinixys erosa in Denmark which are commonly available? I would be very interested if I could get some female adults for the equivalent of $200. There are only a few in the UK, and not many advertised even in Germany.


I wouldn't say they're common in very many stores, but in "Junglen" they have them a lot. The current stock cost 186$ per hingeback, I'm not sure about age or size though.


----------



## Saleama (May 6, 2014)

Elohi said:


> I don't even know what I'd do if I could get a star for $30. Oh yes I do, I'd buy it without a second thought LOL.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


 LOL.... I would have more than one. More like a dozen or so. For that price I would move to a house with a much bigger yard and have Stars all over it!


----------



## FLINTUS (May 6, 2014)

ChrisKTaylor said:


> I wouldn't say they're common in very many stores, but in "Junglen" they have them a lot. The current stock cost 186$ per hingeback, I'm not sure about age or size though.


Pm'd you.


----------



## tortoise Inc (Nov 3, 2014)

ChrisKTaylor said:


> God damn, I would NEVER pay 1000$ for Hermann's..
> 
> A Russian is about 200$ to 300$ for an adult.
> A Greek is 300$ to 350$ for an adult.
> ...



Chris - You are going to fall off your perch when I tell you this. I just brought a rising three year old three toed turtle in New Zealand for $1,000.NZD = $618 EUR. And that was a cheap one! I told the breeder that I would take two and when I saw how small they were I decided to only take the one. They are very hard to find, they don't get advertised, you have to be in the know. The breeder I got my Hermann from breed them and gave me first pick. Think he is going to be really easy to keep and may regret not getting the second one. Wendy


----------



## leopard777 (Nov 4, 2014)

any idea why leopard fetch a higher price then sulcata ? low birth rate ?


----------



## enchilada (Nov 5, 2014)

tortoise Inc said:


> Chris - You are going to fall off your perch when I tell you this. I just brought a rising three year old three toed turtle in New Zealand for $1,000.NZD = $618 EUR. And that was a cheap one! I told the breeder that I would take two and when I saw how small they were I decided to only take the one. They are very hard to find, they don't get advertised, you have to be in the know. The breeder I got my Hermann from breed them and gave me first pick. Think he is going to be really easy to keep and may regret not getting the second one. Wendy


eastern and 3 toed box turtles are around $60 ~100 in US. 
Ornate box around $100~150
chinese box around $170~200 (baby)


----------



## juli11 (Nov 5, 2014)

leopard777 said:


> any idea why leopard fetch a higher price then sulcata ? low birth rate ?



No not really but maybe the reason could be that there was some years ago still export quotas from Africa and from paradalis not or only some special exports. So that you can buy more WC or farmbreed animals from Africa which are cheaper than CB. And from paradalis you have to buy CB.. Not sure if that is the reason.


----------



## juli11 (Nov 5, 2014)

enchilada said:


> eastern and 3 toed box turtles are around $60 ~100 in US.
> Ornate box around $100~150
> chinese box around $170~200 (baby)



What are Chinese box turtles? You mean cuora?? And this price is only for C. flavo and amboinensis. The other ones are a little bit more expensive..


----------



## juli11 (Nov 5, 2014)

FLINTUS said:


> @ChrisKTaylor , you have kinixys erosa in Denmark which are commonly available? I would be very interested if I could get some female adults for the equivalent of $200. There are only a few in the UK, and not many advertised even in Germany.



Haha every time on the search for K. erosa females to funny


----------



## enchilada (Nov 5, 2014)

juli11 said:


> What are Chinese box turtles? You mean cuora?? And this price is only for C. flavo and amboinensis. The other ones are a little bit more expensive..


chinese box = C. Flavo
asian box= C. Amboinensis


----------

